# Something interesting I found about VAPORESSO



## SparkySA (29/9/19)

Thanks guys now I know what goes into making my vaporesso LUXE S 

Woow... @Vaporesso thank you for looking after your end users so much it looks incredible

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (29/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> Thanks guys now I know what goes into making my vaporesso LUXE S
> 
> Woow... @Vaporesso thank you for looking after your end users so much it looks incredible




WOW Fascinating!! I love seeing what goes on behind the scenes and it certainly looks impressive! Thanks so much for posting this @SparkySA !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr (29/9/19)

Thanks for sharing this one @SparkySA


----------



## Vaporesso (30/9/19)

Thanks for sharing! We are always working hard to make better products and we will keep working

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## SparkySA (30/9/19)

Vaporesso said:


> Thanks for sharing! We are always working hard to make better products and we will keep working


Thanks guys, what stood out to me is everything is made and tested by hand and the QA guys managing the lines is super impressive and you guys do everything in house. As the guy said it's a army behind the products


----------



## KarlDP (30/9/19)

Wow very impressive. Thanks for sharing @SparkySA


----------



## SparkySA (30/9/19)

KarlDP said:


> Wow very impressive. Thanks for sharing @SparkySA


Yup it is, it's the first time I see all this love going into a product

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SparkySA (30/9/19)

This looks like the future, cmon vaporesso we wanna test them too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (1/10/19)

Agreed, I also love seeing the behind the scene videos of how the devices are tested or put together!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/10/19)

@Gizmo and I went and visited this factory when we were there, it truly is mind blowing. Their quality control and testing procedures blew me away!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Gorvian (3/10/19)

Very Very Nice !! 
Vaporesso makes the best mods in my opinion
@Vaporesso ... how about a sponsorship hehe.... Just need the Luxe to complete my collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SparkySA (3/10/19)

Gorvian said:


> Very Very Nice !!
> Vaporesso makes the best mods in my opinion
> @Vaporesso ... how about a sponsorship hehe.... Just need the Luxe to complete my collection.
> 
> View attachment 179435


Noicceeee


----------

